# How old are you?



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm curious as to the age distribution on IM.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

15.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2005)

That was fast...


----------



## Exordus (Mar 16, 2005)

35 as of the 1st of Spring.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That was fast...


 When I finish reading all the new thread I go to the top ten threads and hit refresh until something new comes up.


----------



## dcsenger (Mar 16, 2005)

20


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2005)

24---3/27


----------



## vegman (Mar 16, 2005)

Great thread!

ihateschoolmt: you seem very mature for your age!

Oh, and I am 27


----------



## reg56 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just turned 17 last week.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

22


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

50  one month from today


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 16, 2005)

Me late 30's   

The good part is....I still feel just as young & spunky as when i was 16?  Although i sure wish i had the Metabolism i had back then!  LOL!! 

thanks 4 the cool post!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 16, 2005)

20


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2005)

36


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> Great thread!
> 
> ihateschoolmt: you seem very mature for your age!
> 
> Oh, and I am 27


Late 30's here and very immature


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 16, 2005)

24 and getting older


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2005)

The inverse of aggies1ut  (OK min0 lee, I'll help you out.  That means you take her 24 and reverse it so it's now 42.  Got it?)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

12.  But i'm dyslexic.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The inverse of aggies1ut  (OK min0 lee, I'll help you out.  That means you take her 24 and reverse it so it's now 42.  Got it?)


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

22














But I am a liar...


----------



## sportytahoe (Mar 16, 2005)

21......


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2005)

32 but I feel like im 22


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 12.  But i'm dyslexic.



*does that mean you're 21?  LOL.*  

It took me about 30 seconds to catch it?   
At my age, (late 30's) the brain waves start zapping!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 16, 2005)

26


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2005)

17 as of jan 19


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2005)

20


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm heading towards 29...I reason that age will make everyday feel like a "Thursday..."  

-Andrew


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 16, 2005)

17 here, 18 in april


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 16, 2005)

19 on april 27th


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> *does that mean you're 21?  LOL.*
> 
> It took me about 30 seconds to catch it?
> At my age, (late 30's) the brain waves start zapping!



:nirg:


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 16, 2005)

I voted 20-25 as I am turning 20 within the next 2 weeks.. STFU ALLBOOBIES, I wont even get into your "age category."


----------



## gr81 (Mar 16, 2005)

oh MG, I bet you loooovvvvee the older men... lol


----------



## Premiere (Mar 16, 2005)

16


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 16, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> oh MG, I bet you loooovvvvee the older men... lol


I do tend to go for older, but not 50 years older


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 19 on april 27th


 Oh shit. I am two weeks older then you.


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 16, 2005)

37
Hey, as long as I wake up with "mr. Johnson" standing at attention, I really don't count the years.


----------



## The__wenger (Mar 16, 2005)

Currently 17 and enjoying life


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm 17 years old


----------



## Unsivilized (Mar 17, 2005)

15


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

_21 as of yesterday, the 16th  _


----------



## trHawT (Mar 17, 2005)

26 here.  Hi.


----------



## Fashong (Mar 17, 2005)

14...


----------



## Stu (Mar 17, 2005)

21


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _21 as of yesterday, the 16th  _


 Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG, this thread reminded me that my kids are gonna be 7 & 8 yrs old in May, and Im only 25!! I'm fitter than when I was 16!

Goodness time flies!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2005)

Your children will be a constant reminder that you are dying.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 17, 2005)

19 and i will be 20 the only time its warm in the uk (august lol)

Neo


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Your children will be a constant reminder that you are dying.


No way!! Thats the fun thing about having kids early in life, them getting older only means Im growing wiser! Geez, when I hit 40, my kids will be done with college!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2005)

41


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm in the majority. Turning 19 in April coming up.

 Quote:
  	 	 		 			 				 Originally Posted by *shiznit2169*
_19 on april 27th

 I'm 19 on April 26th !
_


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> :nirg:



U really like to make us Work hard for informatin i see? LOL.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 17, 2005)

Lots of Fresh Young vibrant ages here!!    i never under estimate a persons age!  Last summer my girlfriend had her 12 yr old son visit (and his 12 yr. old friend) and i was Amazed at the intelligence and ideas these kids had!!!!  These 12 year olds could run for office and earn my vote NO PROB!!  LOL!   HaHa!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> Lots of Fresh Young vibrant ages here!!    i never under estimate a persons age!  Last summer my girlfriend had her 12 yr old son visit (and his 12 yr. old friend) and i was Amazed at the intelligence and ideas these kids had!!!!  These 12 year olds could run for office and earn my vote NO PROB!!  LOL!   HaHa!



Maybe he can tutor Albob.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 17, 2005)

28 years young


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> U really like to make us Work hard for informatin i see? LOL.




  I"m a tricky one


----------



## Yunier (Mar 17, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _21 as of yesterday, the 16th  _


 hmmm beer. I mean happy b-day.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm 24.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

38


----------



## Trusted Employe (Mar 17, 2005)

15 years old,


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2005)

37 ... but i'v been 29 for the past few years


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

21


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 17, 2005)

20 since january 23


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 17, 2005)

32 and hung like a horse.  A seahorse.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

My god, IM keeps getting filled with younger and younger members.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> My god, IM keeps getting filled with younger and younger members.




That is exactly what I was thinking WOW 

28


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol, once your boy hits 10, he can join IM too, ID.


----------



## IRONBXR (Mar 17, 2005)

34 and my life has never been better than it has the past 2 yrs


----------



## seven11 (Mar 17, 2005)

20... damn im old


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 17, 2005)

i'll be 21 in june


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 18, 2005)

IRONBXR said:
			
		

> 34 and my life has never been better than it has the past 2 yrs



Ancient Chinese secret:  "As long as you Partner up with One who CONTRIBUTES 2 your Spirit   (not hinders 2...) , it gets even even better!!!!!"    

*_____________
Peace, love & Fitness *


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2005)

51.  I want to know who is 71+.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

Duh.... Albob


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 18, 2005)

25...I'll be 26 in June. In the best shape of my life!


----------



## BigFish (Mar 18, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The inverse of aggies1ut  (OK min0 lee, I'll help you out.  That means you take her 24 and reverse it so it's now 42.  Got it?)



The inverse of 24 (1/24) is 0.042, you type well for a 5 month hold.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 18, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> 51.  I want to know who is 71+.



_Why R U looking 4a date? _ 

LOL.   just kidding around! 
it's OK 2 kid right? After all, we do have plenty of those around here!!!  
see...one joke after another!  
Maybe i should change my User Name to "MissfitJoker"!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

BigFish said:
			
		

> The inverse of 24 (1/24) is 0.042, you type well for a 5 month hold.




Actually that would be Reciprocal not inverse


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 18, 2005)

22 and a contract lover


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, I didn't think IM had so many young people.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2005)

BigFish said:
			
		

> The inverse of 24 (1/24) is 0.042, you type well for a 5 month hold.



Actually, 1/24 of a year = 1/24 of 12, or half a month, which makes the feat of typing even more impressive.


----------



## mrguy (Mar 18, 2005)

41 and loving it!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 18, 2005)

Allboobies the only one to vote 71+? Wow.. thought so


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

22


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

35, 36 in May


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> 22


As am I.

Old enough to know better, too young to care.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, look at all the young whippersnappers.   
34.


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow, look at all the young whippersnappers.
> 34.


You act as if thats old.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You act as if thats old.



exaclty, I've bagged a few that age


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> exaclty, I've bagged a few that age


I was thinkin the same myself, but couthe kept me from saying it.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2005)

_Most people over 30 should consider euthanasia. 

I said most... You are great._


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 18, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Most people over 30 should consider euthanasia.
> 
> I said most... You are great._


 I though you were over 30?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I though you were over 30?


_I am 24. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I though you were over 30?



I thought he was anywhere from 34-41


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am 24. _


is that in rabbit or human years??


----------



## takopoke (Mar 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I was thinkin the same myself, but couthe kept me from saying it.




Damn that couth, I wanted to hear what you had to say.  How come his name isn't spelled with a capital letter?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> exaclty, I've bagged a few that age




YEAH, me too but they always turn out to be married and lie to me and say their not. Then i have pissed off husbands to deal with, for some reason 
they always find out.


----------



## vellanator (Mar 19, 2005)

I turned 36 at the end of January.  I'm feeling pretty much the same as I ever have, if not better.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 19, 2005)

vellanator said:
			
		

> I turned 36 at the end of January.  I'm feeling pretty much the same as I ever have, if not better.



Hi.  What's ur sign?  Capricorn or Aquarius?
inquiring minds want 2 know? lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm 49.  Thank God, Gary and Captain Deadlift posted cuz they are like the only two older then me .  Who here is 71?  Lifting at 71 is FAR more impressive then lifting at 20....


----------



## Bluewolf32 (Mar 20, 2005)

32


----------



## Vieope (Mar 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I thought he was anywhere from 34-41



_Oh God no!  _


----------



## Hawkwind (Mar 20, 2005)

I rarely post...but I will this time...43, and still going strong.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Are you still working out?


----------



## Hawkwind (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Are you still working out?


Absolutely...it's entrenched in lifestyle after so many years.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Mar 21, 2005)

Just turned 33 in March and in the best shape I've been in since the academy. Thanks to proper eating, workouts and advice from members on this board!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Mar 22, 2005)

17, 18 in august


----------



## TriZZle305 (Mar 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'm 49.  Thank God, Gary and Captain Deadlift posted cuz they are like the only two older then me .  Who here is 71?  Lifting at 71 is FAR more impressive then lifting at 20....



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 22, 2005)

I am 44, I will be 43 in November


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2005)

turned 34 earlier this month but i'm not used to that number yet.  33 seems like the better answer.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> turned 34 earlier this month but i'm not used to that number yet.  33 seems like the better answer.


_Press "71 and up" already.


 _


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Press "71 and up" already.
> 
> 
> _



   i was freaking born in '71 - so i guess that's close enough.


----------



## HalfManHalfAmaz (Mar 23, 2005)

31


----------



## sdupdike (Mar 23, 2005)

27.


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 23, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> turned 34 earlier this month but i'm not used to that number yet.  33 seems like the better answer.



Have we ever seen a pic of you?  I thought we have.  But I can't remember.  I really REALLY thought you were younger!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Have we ever seen a pic of you?  I thought we have.  But I can't remember.  I really REALLY thought you were younger!!!!



used to have a few in my gallery.  thanks for thinking i'm younger.  the women can probably relate to this...when i stand really really really close to the bathroom mirror in the super bright light - i don't see any wrinkles.  (that's the good news)  bad news - freaking gray hair started appearing when i was 22!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 24, 2005)

47


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Your children will be a constant reminder that you are dying.



Hey Cfs, when u started this Age post, u forgot to share your own?

___________________
"curiousity kills the cat" 
Ok...i get it!!!  LOL.


----------



## bigbullboy (Mar 27, 2005)

42


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> Hey Cfs, when u started this Age post, u forgot to share your own?
> 
> ___________________
> "curiousity kills the cat"
> Ok...i get it!!!  LOL.


 
 32


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

40


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The inverse of aggies1ut  (OK min0 lee, I'll help you out.  That means you take her 24 and reverse it so it's now 42.  Got it?)



Albob, yur in the wrong trhead, this isn't the IQ thread, it's the age one.  You can use Log base 10 to make it a little easier and more quantifiable.


I would have never guessed Vieope was 24.  I am 28.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 28, 2005)

hi everyone, from Costa Rica . me is in the 33 the age of  jesus.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

My sister lives in CR.  What part are you living in?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 28, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> used to have a few in my gallery.  thanks for thinking i'm younger.  the women can probably relate to this...when i stand really really really close to the bathroom mirror in the super bright light - i don't see any wrinkles.  (that's the good news)  bad news - freaking gray hair started appearing when i was 22!



_Do you wanna feel like 24 inside?  :bounce: _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would have never guessed Vieope was 24.


_You thought I was older or younger? _


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do you wanna feel like 24 inside?  :bounce: _


----------



## pampotch (Mar 28, 2005)

27 dis may 13


----------



## xnxbass (Mar 29, 2005)

19 may 7th


----------



## Vieope (Mar 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm 20.  Will be 21 in about 6 weeks.  Uh oh...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm 20.  Will be 21 in about 6 weeks.  Uh oh...


Damn, I thought you were older....


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn, I thought you were older....



Heh, I get that a lot.  I was able to buy beer without getting carded when I was 16 if I didn't shave for a bit.


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do you wanna feel like 24 inside?  :bounce: _



thats creepy!


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

why is this in the training section????


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> hi everyone, from Costa Rica . me is in the 33 the age of  jesus.


I might be wrong but I think Jesus is much older than 33


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 13, 2005)

34


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> why is this in the training section????


 Just to piss you off.  

 I had a vision that you would join two months later, so I posted it in the hope that you would ask "why is this in the training section?."

 Except for the last three question marks, it seems to have worked out very well.


----------



## Incognegro (Oct 13, 2005)

20 in may.I feel old.


J


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I might be wrong but I think Jesus is much older than 33


 He was killed at 33.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He was killed at 33.


He's dead


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He's dead


 I'm pretty sure he was crusified.


----------



## icanrace (Oct 13, 2005)

29


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Just to piss you off.
> 
> I had a vision that you would join two months later, so I posted it in the hope that you would ask "why is this in the training section?."
> 
> Except for the last three question marks, it seems to have worked out very well.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


 Having a problem with words I see...


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

38
but I feel 37
and act like 17


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2005)

You may act like 17 but your penis is more like 85


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 12


I thought you were 10 5/8


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought you were 10 5/8


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

poor kitty


----------



## Devlin (Oct 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure he was crusified.





sorry it the whiskey I swear...lol


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Having a problem with words I see...


----------



## HotMom23 (Oct 14, 2005)

24


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, hot mom.......if only I was 24 again!     But instead I am creeping up on 40!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

But do you really "feel" like you're 40?  I'm 33 and feel pretty much like I did when I was 20.  How long does that last?


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

right


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

"right"?


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 14, 2005)

Depends on the time of year!  During football season I feel about 50 due to all the stress and lack of eating, but after when I can get to the gym I feel as strong as any of my athletes, most of the time!


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> "right"?


Yes that is my sarcastic response to one of the people here lying about their age by 10 years or so.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

So, am I 23 or 43?


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> So, am I 23 or 43?


it was not directed at you


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2005)

Girls, girls pleas don't start your bitching again.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

63


----------



## alexvega (Oct 15, 2005)

next January i`ll be on 34


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 17, 2005)

28


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2005)

18


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

17


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2005)

what is that guy doing in your avatar foreman?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

Making a peanut butter and crack sandwhich.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Making a peanut butter and crack sandwhich.


       thats funny...........I forgot he was doing that


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2005)

Who is it


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> Who is it


 Dave Chappelle.


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2005)

Ohh, i didnt realise, we only just got his show on tv this year. Not many shows like his, classic.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> Ohh, i didnt realise, we only just got his show on tv this year. Not many shows like his, classic.


 Where do you live?


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2005)

Australia


----------



## KentDog (Oct 18, 2005)

20


----------



## 19-chief (Oct 18, 2005)

31


----------



## clint/power (Oct 19, 2005)

*Age*

21


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Oct 19, 2005)

im 18 just turned bout a month ago


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 19, 2005)

See below.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2005)

just turned 18 two weeks ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2014)

min0 lee said:


> Late 30's here and very immature


HOly crap! I'm 49 now....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2014)

hows does everyone feel almost a decade later?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2014)

Still immature....slower.


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 25, 2014)

22 here be 23 in the summer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2014)

ten years later everything puckered looks like an asshole and i suspect hot women of having dicks.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 26, 2014)

Been here over a year and hate everyone already..sorry d-bol aggression..lol I'm 42 and feel like I am 25 baby....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 26, 2014)

Little Wing said:


> ten years later everything puckered looks like an asshole and i suspect hot women of having dicks.



I've here almost 5 years, I got banned in my first 3 months by Iandaniel for telling another member in AG the name of a good porn site on the web. He don't come around much anymore, I imagine he didn't like the direction the forum went. The first tranny cock shot probelbly put him over the edge..........


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 27, 2014)

I miss Ian.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm 61, 62 in three months


----------



## westb51 (Jan 27, 2014)

westb51 said:


> I'm 24.




bro, stahp lying, you're 33


----------



## 13bret (Jan 27, 2014)

42

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## plethal (Feb 26, 2014)

36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2014)

Fuck!  I'm 58.... been here over a decade....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2015)

JD, you're a pup ! 
60 in a month and a half !


----------



## mrnogainz (Mar 2, 2015)

25. Didn't get into lifting until my last year of college. Really wish I started sooner!


----------



## Bigofool (Mar 5, 2015)

55 and counting


----------



## aziat (Mar 16, 2015)

54


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 16, 2015)

53.. I think we are all suppose to be dead by now though with the rampant use of bolics amungus and such.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 16, 2015)

29!!!!!! All day!!!!


----------



## antelope07 (Mar 18, 2015)

35 but def not an adult


----------



## Robert Parrish (Mar 18, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> JD, you're a pup !
> 60 in a month and a half !


60 in August.  Hey, GW. . .stay out of Ferguson or you'll never make it to 60.


----------



## pk18 (Mar 20, 2015)

23


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

30's


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

To be 22 soon


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 24, 2015)

19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamstring (Mar 26, 2015)

44 years old.  Cruise on 250 TE a week and feel great.  American record holder in single ply push pull in the SPF.  Can't Squat heavy due to having a knee replacement 2 years ago, but am working on the squat.  

555lb. Bench Equipped
425lb. Bench Raw
640lb. Deadlift equipped
585lb. Deadlift raw
315lb squat safety bar squat to a very low box.  It's a work in progress.  Hoping for a 600lb equipped squat in september.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 3, 2015)

Major throwback thread, less of a dbag then I was in the back in the day, also fatter too so it might be a wash


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 11, 2015)

42 n gray... Lol


----------



## niki (Jul 11, 2015)

41


----------



## theattrition (Jul 12, 2015)

29


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 12, 2015)

43


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Jul 13, 2015)

31
Feb 21

*Tapnięte z mojego LG D390n
*TapaTalked from my LG D390n


----------



## sergiotro (Jul 15, 2015)

36


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Jul 18, 2015)

42 today....damn I'm getting old lol, but still feel like a fucking BULL.


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2015)

28, been here since I was 18


----------



## Guaguito (Aug 5, 2015)

34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 8, 2015)

Just turned 30 lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

50


----------



## malk (Oct 18, 2015)

50 been here since I was 12


----------



## stockpott01 (Oct 18, 2015)

42, gray n fury haven't shaved the bod in 2 months

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

28


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Jan 13, 2016)

52 here. Haven't dated anyone older than 25. Pays to stay in shape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 13, 2016)

20... something over here 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jan 13, 2016)

4mf9


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 13, 2016)

Riles said:


> 4mf9


Lol


----------



## fetzer85 (Jan 23, 2016)

30


----------



## FenceGuyNH (Jan 31, 2016)

42 yrs old


----------



## RBRB (Jan 31, 2016)

Age really is just a # but I m 43 yrs. young.


----------

